# Looking For A Cremello Stallion



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So your only breeding for color?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My help??

If you are wanting to breed your mare this should be the last words that you use


> I'm looking for something with a cheap stud fee ($500 or less but will consider slightly higher priced horses)


 closely followed by


> I am willing to look at ANY breed as it will be reg Half Arabian no matter what and will only be used as a trail/pleasure horse. I am breeding for a Palomino preferably with chrome but thats not a must have just a preference, if I get a solid Palomino foal I'll be perfectly happy



If you want a nice palomino trail horse you can probably buy one for $500 at the moment. I can guarantee that you could find a weanling for that price if you want to raise one.

How about telling us more about your mare, post some pics then maybe people will be able to suggest a good match, or maybe they will say that she should not reproduce, in any case, if you are breeding, color and a cheap stud fee is a terrible place to start.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

After looking at your mare and her conformation, have you looked at Mr Yella Trendsetter, 2009 Cremello Paint son of Mr Yella Fella in Columbus MT? He's young, so a lower stud fee ($500.00) since unproven. He has nice background, a longer neck than your mare, slightly higher, nicer back end and a broader chest.

He does have Impressive, but is N/N.

You'd get a double registered offspring. Half Arabian, and Pinto.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Please don't breed solely for color. It is extremely irresponsible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Golden Horse, I want to breed my mare as she was my first horse and now that shes getting older I'd like a foal of hers to replace her and I have always wanted a Palomino and I know I can get that from her. So thats another reason I chose her. I love her bloodlines and would like to continue them. I am not being irrespnsible about this. i know what I am doing. i am asking for people to reccommend stallions.

Red Gate Farm,
thanks I will look him up when I get on a computer (i'm on my cell right now)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry, but breeding to have a "piece of my mare" is beyond asinine. You are stating that you are breeding for color and to "keep a part" of your mare. 

What are your intentions for the foal? 
What are your goals? 
What else besides color are you wanting?
what, besides being owned by your, makes your mare breed worthy?

Those are all things that you can answer to help point people in a direction of helping you pick a stallion as well as posting pictures of your mare. Stating that you basically are looking for color and to keep a part of your mare is not going to make that happen all it is going to do is get you jumped on for being irresponsible, which is exactly what is going on.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Padrasahn Taj the chestnut Arabian <<< Mare you are wanting to breed correct?

If she is to weak to hold a person, what makes you think she could handle being pregnant?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Whispering Meadows said:


> I am not being irrespnsible about this. i know what I am doing.


That's great to hear, and I'm sure that you'll do fine. I'm here speaking from experience though, just remember that the stud fee is probably the least cost involved in getting a nice foal from your mare, so it just worries me when people say that they are looking for a cheap breeding fee. To get the best from your mare color and breeding fee should be low on your list of priorities.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

wait. You want to keep her bloodlines going....but you're willing to breed her for a mix breed foal, only bred for color? That makes no sense.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm completely dumb in colors (as I never had a need to study it and not very interested), but do you ALWAYS get palomino from Cremello when mare is chestnut? I'd think no (and I very well may be wrong). 

OP, the big problem with breeding is it can go wrong and you can lose your beloved mare together with the unborn baby. Or baby may be very far from what you expect. If you love lines and color so much, why not to just look around at the babies that are already on ground? This way you know 100% what you are getting and you can choose what you like.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

KV it is one of those few crosses that works every time lol. As long as the cremello is actually red based, and not a perlino that has been misnamed, you get 100% pally


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Even with a perlino you have a 100% chance of palomino. Perlino is still 2 copies of the cream gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm completely dumb in colors (as I never had a need to study it and not very interested), but do you ALWAYS get palomino from Cremello when mare is chestnut? I'd think no (and I very well may be wrong).


 Yeah Cremello to Chestnut/sorrel you'll always get a pally foal. Whispering Meadows I wish you all the luck with the decison you make with your mare.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

kassierae said:


> Even with a perlino you have a 100% chance of palomino. Perlino is still 2 copies of the cream gene.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, with a perlino you have a 50% chance of pally, 50% chance of buckskin. Unless it is a homozygous black perlino, in which case you will get 100% buckskin.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

****...forgot about buckskin possibility...its been a while since I've studied genetics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/things-think-about-before-you-consider-81824/


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> KV it is one of those few crosses that works every time lol. As long as the cremello is actually red based, and not a perlino that has been misnamed, you get 100% pally


Thank you! Good to know! I thought it's % if you are lucky to get a color or not.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> No, with a perlino you have a 50% chance of pally, 50% chance of buckskin. Unless it is a homozygous black perlino, in which case you will get 100% buckskin.


Oh, yes, that's what I meant by %. I guess I messed up perlino and cremello then. Have to do more reading on that...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't forget Smokey black in the Perlino breeding. You have to factor in not only the black status (heterozygous or homozygous) the the agouti status of both the horses.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

please don't breed. theres already too many good horses out there going to the killers. if you want a young palomino horse, find a cheap one and buy it.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ahhh crap ND. Forgot the smokey black. My excuse is that it's still morning here, and I haven't had enough caffeine...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Thank you! Good to know! I thought it's % if you are lucky to get a color or not.


That's why there are so many poor cremello studs that are standing. Because color is guaranteed, many are stood solely on the basis of color producing ability rather than conformation and physical ability. A really good cremello stallion is worth a ton of money, but there aren't more than a handful around...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Faceman said:


> That's why there are so many poor cremello studs that are standing.* Because color is guaranteed, many are stood solely on the basis of color producing ability rather than conformation and physical ability. *A really good cremello stallion is worth a ton of money, but there aren't more than a handful around...


Which is nonsense IMHO. Because with all honesty you can't ride the color anyway, and personally I don't see a point of throwing money into a colorful horse that can't succeed in discipline of your choice (trail riding including, not every horse can be a nice trail mount) or just a confo wreck all over. 

P.S. Before anyone gets offended my words are only applicable when you buy/breed for _*color only*_ (my qh for example is not the best confo representation of the qh world either, much less for dressage, still I own her :lol: ).


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

There is one cremello stallion I have seen that I liked. ONE.

IMHO all double-dilutes should automatically be gelded or spayed. I don't care how spectacular it is, if it's guaranteed to produce colour, you're GOING to have people rocking up with their free, poorly conformed ***** of a mare, asking if you can PLZ PLZ PLZ give them a free service because your stud's fee is just SEW EXPENSIVE. Or conversely if it's the mare it's also that much more likely to be bred to any old stud just for a pretty dilute baby.

Nothing against dilutes, I have one myself. I just don't like double-dilutes. Don't like the colour and don't like the consequences.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Is the mare you are breeding the chestnut in your profile that someone previous posted? It looks like she has a foal in the picture... what happened to that foal? If that is really her, then don't you already have a "piece of her"?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ That's what I'm wondering. The mare in her "barn" has had a foal.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

From the looks of the foals it was more than one...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Padrasahn Taj the chestnut Arabian <<< Mare you are wanting to breed correct?
> 
> If she is to weak to hold a person, what makes you think she could handle being pregnant?


You must be mistaken ND, according to this Padrasahn Info Padrasahn Charge is well able to be ridden, and her breeding days are over


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahh, but GH my info on not being able to be riden was from the OP herself! Straight from Padrasahn Taj's page -


> Asahn is the first horse my family bought. We bought her when she was only a few months old, from her breeders. She is the best horse I have ever met! I love her.
> Read more: Padrasahn Taj the chestnut Arabian​



​


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Ahh, but GH my info on not being able to be riden was from the OP herself! Straight from Padrasahn Taj's page -
> 
> [/COLOR][/LEFT]


Well I guess we will have to wait for the OP to clear up any confusion:wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Opps. C/p the wrong part. THIS is what I am referring to -


> Asahn is currently a training horse for our other horses. She cannot be riden any longer due to early weaning her bones are now to weak to hold a person. So we use her as a calming horse to our young un-easy horses.
> 
> Read more: Padrasahn Taj the chestnut Arabian


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Just wanted to point out that early weaning does not make their bones too weak...that made me giggle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Since I haven't done a lot of breeding, if the mare is "older" & hasn't been in continous foal productiuon, isn't getting her pregnant late in life rather dangerous for her? & again those "weak bones" that can't hold a rider, can they hold a pregnancy? Look how big Ace got!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> gain those "weak bones" that can't hold a rider, can they hold a pregnancy? Look how big Ace got!


**** good point


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Huh... this is interesting. I wonder where the OP went? :wink: 

I'd love to know where the discrepancy in the mare's description is coming from.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

kassierae said:


> Even with a perlino you have a 100% chance of palomino. Perlino is still 2 copies of the cream gene.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No you dont perlino is the bay based double dilute would be almost 50/50 pally or buckskin


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Thank you! Good to know! I thought it's % if you are lucky to get a color or not.


The double dilutes works almost all of the time unless one parent is a gray then its a 50/50 shot of being a creme or gray


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You still get the dilute even if there is grey, and it isn't always 50% with the grey. You have to know if the grey is heterozygous or homozygous. If the grey is homozygous no mater what the foal will be grey.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> No you dont perlino is the bay based double dilute would be almost 50/50 pally or buckskin


Only if either the dam or sire is homozygous for agouti. Otherwise, there's the chance of smoky black. A perlino is automatically heterozygous. You wouldn't know the zygosity of this particular mare without testing because agouti hides on red horses.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> You still get the dilute even if there is grey, and it isn't always 50% with the grey. You have to know if the grey is heterozygous or homozygous. If the grey is homozygous no mater what the foal will be grey.


Correctamundo...the grey and dilute genes are totally separate genes and are not mutually exclusive, so you can have both. Off hand, I can't recall having come across a grey dilute, but the likely reason is who would want to cross a grey with a dilute to begin with, although I'm sure it has been done - I just haven't seen one...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You've seen one face. A single dilute that is lol Was standing at stud, buckskin going grey i beleive. 

I can't recall an double dilute greys off the top of my head though. I am sure they are out there though.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> You still get the dilute even if there is grey, and it isn't always 50% with the grey. You have to know if the grey is heterozygous or homozygous. If the grey is homozygous no mater what the foal will be grey.


So with out testing the grey horse its safe to say 50/50 I cant tell you how many ad's I see guaranteeing a creme foal when bred to anything As the owner of a perlino I would never give such a guarantee if I were breeding to a gray mare because when said baby comes out they will be pretty ticked off when the baby turns gray.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Correctamundo...the grey and dilute genes are totally separate genes and are not mutually exclusive, so you can have both. Off hand, I can't recall having come across a grey dilute, but the likely reason is who would want to cross a grey with a dilute to begin with, although I'm sure it has been done - I just haven't seen one...


I think there was someone on this forum awhile back that did that and were upset when he baby turned gray because they were told it would be nothing but a creme


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I guess this was a completely pointless thread..... but i learned a lot about colour!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> So with out testing the grey horse its safe to say 50/50 I cant tell you how many ad's I see guaranteeing a creme foal when bred to anything As the owner of a perlino I would never give such a guarantee if I were breeding to a gray mare because when said baby comes out they will be pretty ticked off when the baby turns gray.


The think is if you have a double dilute you can still offer the cream guarantee. They still get the cream regardless and will still be there under the grey. If you are worried about it just make sure the mare owners know that if bred to a grey there is a chance the foal will grey, but still have the cream gene. Your not changing the genetics by breeding to a grey. Like I said, the cream is still there.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> The think is if you have a double dilute you can still offer the cream guarantee. They still get the cream regardless and will still be there under the grey. If you are worried about it just make sure the mare owners know that if bred to a grey there is a chance the foal will grey, but still have the cream gene. Your not changing the genetics by breeding to a grey. Like I said, the cream is still there.


Which is why many ads for studs say, "Whichever gene guaranteed! (Except gray mares)"


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Which is why many ads for studs say, "Whichever gene guaranteed! (Except gray mares)"



You'd be surprised how many dont have a clue regarding this I see so many ...its almost scaryalmost every double dilute I see advertised at stud or for sale has that all color all the time guarantee.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Which in a way is still the truth. You still get the cream. *shrugs*


----------

